# Coffee Compass, Lighter side of life



## coffeechap

Ok folks here the final instalment of the current run of the Lighter Side of Life and I can already feel the eyebrows rising when you look at who are roasting for us this month! However, Richard is a very accomplished roaster who's preference is roasting on the lighter side, which smacks in the face of what people have come to expect from CC on the forum.

So here is the chance for Richard and the CC guys to show us what they are capable of. They assure me they have something rather special for us and I for one am looking forward to getting into these.

We have 10 guest slots available on this at £12 for 500g delivered, so if you are interested in seeing the lighter side of Coffee Compass then get your name down on the thread, Mrboots will PM you with the payment details, first come first served.

Expect these in about 10 days folks perhaps sooner.


----------



## Glenn

**Important**

If you have paid for a guest slot before, the bank account details have changed

Please await payment details from MrBoots2u


----------



## NickdeBug

very tempted...but best not


----------



## Xpenno

I'll take one.

Thanks for sorting


----------



## Neill

I'll take a guest slot, happy to top up the postage to NI.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Post guest slots here please

Guest Slots for May delivery LSOL

1.Johnealey

2.xpenno

3.rdl81

4.Neil

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## johnealey

Apologies if caused any issue.

John


----------



## DoubleShot

Guest Slots for May delivery LSOL

1. Johnealey

2. xpenno

3. rdl81

4. Neil

5. DoubleShot

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## JGF

Guest Slots for May delivery LSOL

1. Johnealey

2. xpenno

3. rdl81

4. Neil

5. DoubleShot

6. JGF

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## big dan

Guest Slots for May delivery LSOL

1. Johnealey

2. xpenno

3. rdl81

4. Neil

5. DoubleShot

6. JGF

7. big dan

8.

9.

10.


----------



## Mr O

If you don't fill all 10 slots (I'm sure you will) I will take one.

I'm already a LSOL member so I will wait for non members to have a chance first.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Really looking forward to these. Stuff they've done in the past for DSOL were a knockout


----------



## Rhys

1. Johnealey

2. xpenno

3. rdl81

4. Neil

5. DoubleShot

6. JGF

7. big dan

8. Rhys

9.

10.


----------



## 4515

Cant wait to give this one a go - we've had some really good beans from LSOL.

Will the group be running for the next quarter ?


----------



## c_squared

1. Johnealey

2. xpenno

3. rdl81

4. Neil

5. DoubleShot

6. JGF

7. big dan

8. Rhys

9. c_squared

10.


----------



## c_squared

Given this is the last instalment, I'm up for a blast at these.


----------



## Sean

1.Johnealey

2. xpenno

3. rdl81

4. Neil

5. DoubleShot

6. JGF

7. big dan

8. Rhys

9. c_squared

10. Sean


----------



## Mrboots2u

All guest spots full , ill send out payment details shortly please keep an eye on your pm

These are new bank details to previous guest spots....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Payment details sent to guests

Cheers


----------



## DoubleShot

Fully paid up. 

Looking forward to what Richard has in store for us, I must say!


----------



## Mrboots2u

4 more guests to pay

For those still to pay can you send me your name and address also please


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok 3 more guests to pay

Please check your pm's for payment details , also send me your name and address please


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok fingers crossed think all guest are paid up ( need one to clear in morning but its been sent )

Thanks for the speedy payments guys


----------



## Mrboots2u

All guests now paid...


----------



## big dan

Excited now! Sorry for the delay guys, that was me! Apparently a £12 transfer is cause for Natwest Fraud Team to put a stop on my account!

This is my first forray into LSOL deals, hoping to be the first of many as i do seem to have a taste for coffees that most people don't like as they are too sour or fruity!


----------



## Chockymonster

If only Barclays had done the same when I first started looking at machines, I might still have some money!

Any ideas when these will be with us? I'm getting low on beans!


----------



## Rhys

Chockymonster said:


> If only Barclays had done the same when I first started looking at machines, I might still have some money!
> 
> Any ideas when these will be with us? I'm getting low on beans!


If only my bank had done it when I discovered ebay, I'd have a few grand in my account still. Until I found this place (or my lbs)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Chockymonster said:


> If only Barclays had done the same when I first started looking at machines, I might still have some money!
> 
> Any ideas when these will be with us? I'm getting low on beans!


@coffeechap


----------



## coffeechap

Sent out Tuesday arrive we'd or thursday


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Sent out Tuesday arrive we'd or thursday


Did u get the email i sent you


----------



## coffeechap

As usual Coffee Compass have pushed the boat out with this one, they have a fabulous little competition for everyone (including the guest slots). If you can guess the country of origin of these beans correctly then you will win 1kg of Sumatra Jagong Village and 1kg of Burundi Kodemu (both of these are brand new and not on sale to the public yet. They will be roasted your preference. You will only have one guess so use it wisely, your guess must be emailed directly to Greg at [email protected] good luck everyone and thanks again to coffee compass for this great deal.


----------



## 4515

Thats what its about !

I think that is now free containers, free torch and these free beans (to some)


----------



## Mr O

Wow, great offer. I hope I can 'guess'


----------



## big dan

My guess is in and really looking forward to these beans arriving!


----------



## coffeechap

big dan said:


> My guess is in and really looking forward to these beans arriving!


how on earth can you think of the right answer without actually trying the beans? that is impressive.


----------



## ronsil

It's called forward thinking


----------



## big dan

Ha ha!! Oops yes that would make sense now wouldn't it! Ha ha didn't even think we had to try it before guessing! Guess I thought the beans would come labelled! I am a magician (hobbyist) so if my prediction turns out to be right that would be pretty awesome!


----------



## Sean

Definitely Guatemalan.


----------



## johnealey

My guest lot arrived today with a small sample bag of additional beans, quality and thanks Richard and team. Now for the resting.....

John


----------



## Xpenno

Looking forward to this, been out of the LSOL game for a while but wanted to give these a go


----------



## Neill

Looking forward to mine. Just hope my taste comes back soon, gotta shift this cold.


----------



## Mr O

How much rest are we giving these? Has anything been mentioned that I've missed?


----------



## big dan

Mr O said:


> How much rest are we giving these? Has anything been mentioned that I've missed?












Just left my 2 bags to rest


----------



## CamV6

Does that count as coffee porn?


----------



## Rhys

johnealey said:


> My guest lot arrived today with a small sample bag of additional beans, quality and thanks Richard and team. Now for the resting.....
> 
> John


Yep, same here.

Getting doubly exited as I'll be putting them through my Mazzer Major when I've finished it.


----------



## big dan

Looking forward to trying these when I finish my night shift in a few hours!!


----------



## DoubleShot

Do both bags contain the same beans as the labels are two different colours?


----------



## ronsil

Thats a trade mark of Coffee Compass. They always use different coloured labels for same beans


----------



## DoubleShot

Mr O said:


> How much rest are we giving these? Has anything been mentioned that I've missed?


Just got a reply from the super efficient Richard:

"for the rest period, the beans are more dense as a lighter roast so I would go for 6 days but do tighten up that grind"


----------



## Awoogah

Pumped for these. I may as well submit my guess now as well, don't think tasting will actually help me


----------



## Mrboots2u

Well just done a long steep / cupping / solubility test

In terms of solubility you shouldn't have any problems " getting the coffee bit " out of this one

Ill keep my tasting notes back til people get their's opened


----------



## c_squared

Mrboots2u said:


> Well just done a long steep / cupping / solubility test
> 
> In terms of solubility you shouldn't have any problems " getting the coffee bit " out of this one
> 
> Ill keep my tasting notes back til people get their's opened


You're a true gent, my beans are still in the post Office Depot!


----------



## Neill

c_squared said:


> You're a true gent, my beans are still in the post Office Depot!


For a second day, what are you playing at man, they're probably set them in a puddle or something.


----------



## Mrboots2u

So into this for brewed v60 , not as sweet as the cupping last night but by no means " under "

Want some tasting notes ? or hold back til anyone else opens em


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> So into this for brewed v60 , not as sweet as the cupping last night but by no means " under "
> 
> Want some tasting notes ? or hold back til anyone else opens em


Come on Boots, spill the beans ....ahem


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> Come on Boots, spill the beans ....ahem


Puppy dog smiles.....


----------



## CamV6

If anyone feels like selling on a bag or two, please let me know?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Puppy dog smiles.....


Is that what it tastes of?


----------



## c_squared

Mrboots2u said:


> So into this for brewed v60 , not as sweet as the cupping last night but by no means " under "
> 
> Want some tasting notes ? or hold back til anyone else opens em


Wo wo wo, hold up. I've never cupped coffee before. Just watched the has bean cupping guide and I think I'll give it a go tomorrow. Just because I'm simple and I've not done it before. Shall I grind it nice and course, like French press or even courser? 12g in a cup, add water, wait 4 mins and break the crust, sip and see what I'm getting? The keep sipping until it's cooled?


----------



## DoubleShot

@c_squared

Another video on cupping for you to watch:


----------



## markmarques

coffeechap said:


> Ok folks here the final instalment of the current run of the Lighter Side of Life and I can already feel the eyebrows rising when you look at who are roasting for us this month! However, Richard is a very accomplished roaster who's preference is roasting on the lighter side, which smacks in the face of what people have come to expect from CC on the forum.
> 
> So here is the chance for Richard and the CC guys to show us what they are capable of. They assure me they have something rather special for us and I for one am looking forward to getting into these.
> 
> We have 10 guest slots available on this at £12 for 500g delivered, so if you are interested in seeing the lighter side of Coffee Compass then get your name down on the thread, Mrboots will PM you with the payment details, first come first served.
> 
> Expect these in about 10 days folks perhaps sooner.


very tempted...but best not


----------



## Neill

c_squared said:


> Wo wo wo, hold up. I've never cupped coffee before. Just watched the has bean cupping guide and I think I'll give it a go tomorrow. Just because I'm simple and I've not done it before. Shall I grind it nice and course, like French press or even courser? 12g in a cup, add water, wait 4 mins and break the crust, sip and see what I'm getting? The keep sipping until it's cooled?


It's not that grind critical. I use v60 grind when I do it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok first spro of this morning. .still perhaps a little fresh









Ok so for me there is a orange/clementine/citrus vibe on at the front....not a face screwer lemon though. There is something else there too I cant identify as well...more work to be done


----------



## big dan

Just sitting down with V60 and it is very nice! Silky smooth, agree with boots that there is a kind of orange/tangerine acidity. The other flavour to me is more floral, almost tea like but again i can't put my finger on it either!!

However i a rubbish at getting flavours from pourover mehtods, i'm much better at espresso where it is more pronounced. Will report back once my Rocket is ready for take off!









Anyone tried the sampler freebie we got yet?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Didn't get a huge amount of acidity there is sweetneess there..


----------



## big dan

Yes very sweet, as an espresso its kind of like a satsuma!! Sweet but not too sharp. Wow very interesting on the palette! There is also a nice smooth caramel finish on this one, but in the background. To me this would come out more if it was roasted a little darker so it is really interesting to have the fruitiness along with a slight backbone of toffee and caramel.

Really like this as a brewed coffee. Time for one more i think -


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sweetness will come at higher extraction levels. Roasting it darker may kill the orange fruit as a result


----------



## big dan

Exactly boots, thats why i really like this, wouldn't want it roasted darker just an observation.

FYI my espresso was 17g in 27g out at 31 seconds with a brew ratio of 62%


----------



## Rdl81

Just made a nice Areopress 17g with a 30sec stoop then extra min not really been drinking coffee nice my cherub broke so going to take a while to get back into it any tips on making a v60 with these


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok long stepped this again...

And you.get different flavours. ..mix of dark chocolate , hints of orange, cereal , pruney ( thanks Neill







)

So lower extractions more orangey citrus.

Higher extractions darker choc orangey pruney cereal toast ( credit neill again )


----------



## Neill

Yeah, made a quick Kalita wave of this in the morning and was getting dark choc, prunes and a toast flavour. Was in a rush to get out the door so didn't get time to play too much. Once I have some free time I'll try cupping it.


----------



## Rhys

Think I'll be opening mine tomorrow, looking forward to trying them. Dialling in the Mazzer is a bit different to the espresso range of the RR45 so it's going to be fun!


----------



## Xpenno

Looking forward to giving these a go, taste buds were on strike today so need cheering up


----------



## Mrboots2u

Anyone into these for brewed yet then ? Love to see if people are getting citrus or chocolate from them


----------



## big dan

Made a nice v60 decanter yesterday and all I could think of was dark chocolate with orange.


----------



## ronsil

Tangerine plus choc in an espresso (bit fresh).

1.1.5 ratio using 18 grams beans 92C.


----------



## Mrboots2u

First steep i did Friday , immediate thought was Terry's chocolate orange


----------



## Neill

V60 this morning. Perger method. 1.4 on the hausgrind. 2.30 mins. I get chocolate, orange and some more floral notes. Still getting some toasty and prune notes at the end. Wonder could it do with a few more days rest.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> V60 this morning. Perger method. 1.4 on the hausgrind. 2.30 mins. I get chocolate, orange and some more floral notes. Still getting some toasty and prune notes at the end. Wonder could it do with a few more days rest.


I think that would be a good idea ( rest time )


----------



## big dan

Yes I am leaving my second bag to rest! Glad I got 2 bags! One to open straight away as i can't wait and then one to open when it's actually time to start brewing! Wish Christmas was like this


----------



## Xpenno

17g > 235g aeropress.

Really smooth body, rich chocolate notes, think I over egged the extraction a little but there seems to be quite a bit going on in there. It's a bit like chocolate orange hobnob in a mug.

Looking forward to dialling this in properly but it's a very promising start.


----------



## c_squared

I'm still trying to get my grind right in my new hausgrind. Yesterday was too course, today has been too fine. Matt perger style v60. 12 g coffee, 200ml water and I brewed it at 92degrees. Took about 3 mins to draw down so a bit longer than I'm aiming for. In the cup, really smooth dark chocolate with a surprising sweet finish.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Up the temp to 96


----------



## c_squared

Mrboots2u said:


> Up the temp to 96


Don't worry, I will in time. I'll be trying a range of temps to see how it affects things.


----------



## Xpenno

Spro 22.7g into 52g in 23s. Bags of orange, really clean and tasty, maybe a twang of roastyness but nothing troublesome. Lacked some sweetness but that may come with slightly finer dose and higher shot time.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Spro 22.7g into 52g in 23s. Bags of orange, really clean and tasty, maybe a twang of roastyness but nothing troublesome. Lacked some sweetness but that may come with slightly finer dose and higher shot time.


Push it a bit more ( longer shot ) and i think you will get that sweeter dark chocolate orange coming through


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Push it a bit more ( longer shot ) and i think you will get that sweeter dark chocolate orange coming through


Will give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## Rhys

I've just managed to get my grinder dialled in for the last of Bens light roast PNG so carried the settings over to this one. 18g>34g in 30s. Results, golden crema with dark mottling. Taste wise, catches the back of the pallet - improved with a sip of cold filtered water. Going to try opening the grind slightly on the Major. From the notes previously, sounds promising.


----------



## Rhys

18g>40g in 20s (1/2" adjustment on Major). Cinder toffee coloured crema, no mottling. Taste, not sweet but fresh - rolls round the back of the pallet. Getting after tastes of dark chocolate orange with a sip of cold filtered water.

Won't try anymore just yet - two doubles is enough for now.

Should I try a finer grind and ramp lighter? Or notch the grinder between the two and pull a longer shot? The beans smell lovely and the smell of the ground is making my mouth water!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rhys said:


> 18g>40g in 20s (1/2" adjustment on Major). Cinder toffee coloured crema, no mottling. Taste, not sweet but fresh - rolls round the back of the pallet. Getting after tastes of dark chocolate orange with a sip of cold filtered water.
> 
> Won't try anymore just yet - two doubles is enough for now.
> 
> Should I try a finer grind and ramp lighter? Or notch the grinder between the two and pull a longer shot? The beans smell lovely and the smell of the ground is making my mouth water!


Change one thing , alter grind only ( tighter ) , keep tamp same


----------



## CamV6

I got a bag of these off Dave by way of gift and I justbtried them.

First thing to say is that they are utterly gorgeous

Second thing to say is that there's a lovely sweet gentle Orange flavour in there that I love. Not sharp, not tart, just sweeeeet


----------



## Rhys

Mrboots2u said:


> Change one thing , alter grind only ( tighter ) , keep tamp same


Tighter than my first attempt of 18>34 in 30?

I'm keeping the tamp the same, just trying to hit the sweet spot.

Anyone know what the recommended input dose is? I'm starting at 18g but seen others dosing higher.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rhys said:


> Tighter than my first attempt of 18>34 in 30?
> 
> I'm keeping the tamp the same, just trying to hit the sweet spot.
> 
> Anyone know what the recommended input dose is? I'm starting at 18g but seen others dosing higher.


Dont fuss over the dose being " different " , as long a dose is appropriate to the basket

Dose will be a function and variable to the grind your using and the amount of liquid you want to make ...

So stay with 18g

Id would try 18> 34 -36 in 25-30 seconds .

Taste and come back ..


----------



## oddknack

Enjoying this very much. I think I'm preparing a little unbalanced as getting quite a lot of acidity, orange going to sweet grapefruit. Last sips going to sweet tomato's . whatever it is I'm perceiving, there are plenty of interesting flavours


----------



## coffeechap

Come folks, I am away in Italy but will crack into mine as espresso on Friday, let's have some feedback, Richard at CC is really keen to get some feedback


----------



## jeebsy

I made a v60 last night that defied the laws of physics: 200 in, 238 out. Don't want to comment on that.


----------



## 4515

will be next Tuesday at the earliest when I get to give them a go. Will feed back and guess the bean then


----------



## johnealey

Happened to exchange emails with Richard after "guess the location submission" and mentioned I was struggling to dial these in. He had just tried these as 18 in 40 out in 27 secs, which whilst I was close has given me something more solid to aim at. Have ripped through the 1st bag and whillst none of them were sinkers I really was struggling to pick up any orange or chocolate at all as espresso or flatties. As a v60 or even a longer steep Clever am getting the orange but not much chocolate ( 12g/200 out following perger method). I did by accident hit the double grind instead of a pulse earlier so ended up with some left over at espresso grind, thought what the hell and put it in the clever ( 16g/ 300ml water, stirred for 1 minute then draw down) once cooled a little thin but bags of Orange hint of chocolate and quite refreshing, shouldn't have worked but somehow did, better without milk as well.

Have also polished off the freebie, Indian Seethargundu, which was much easier to dial in although went as fine as the Hasbean Pacamara bargain bargain's (3.6 on the 65e), very biscuity as a flattie and even the first way long shot (18in 58out in 24 sec) was pleasant, just a bit thin for me.

When I can get the spro dialled in will be a happier bunny but so far quite impressed, into the second bag so hoping to get it right soon.

Another Positive for Coffee Compass.

John


----------



## Rhys

Just tried an 18>40 in 24 with a light tamp. How do I describe it? A nice burst of flavour making my mouth glow. If tomatoes hadn't been mentioned they wouldn't have sprung to mind with the last sip, but I have that rolling around.

Was a lovely looking shot, nice dark cinder toffee coloured crema. Think I'll try 16 into 40 and see where that takes me..


----------



## Rhys

Right, 16>44 in 24..

Smoother first impression, then starting to get grapefruit through. Finishing off (sucking a bit of air through as well) gives a nice burst of brightness in my mouth. Slight acidity but pleasant. After a while I'm left with a mild citrusy/fruity sensation. Really savouring this one.


----------



## Rhys

Still getting grapefruit...


----------



## Neill

Cupped this this am. More rounded flavour. Smooth milk chocolate. Orange is up front. Still getting a toast flavour at the end. It's a really nice coffee. I'll try espresso soon.


----------



## c_squared

I haven't made an espresso for a couple of weeks as I've been enjoying my brewed coffee. Mrs c_squared has started crowing about a lattes so I decided to clean down my machine and see what these beans can do for espresso. Needless to say the first shot was appalling but she drinks her coffee with sugar so that didn't matter. My shot was delicious. 18g in, 33g out. I wasn't particularly aiming for 33 but I'm a bit out of practice. The whole chocolate orange thing was really pronounced and there was a delicious sweet finish.


----------



## Chockymonster

15g > 33 in 30 at 96. The shot is smooth but no orange, all I'm getting is grapefruit.


----------



## Xpenno

Ran a shot of these last night, orange had all but gone. Not really getting grapefruit though just a smoothed out version of where it was previously. Ran it a bit longer though so could just be factor if the shot time. Still a tasty brew though just slightly less interesting.


----------



## Drewster

xpenno said:


> ran a *shit* of these last night, orange had all but gone. Not really getting grapefruit though just a smoothed out version of where it was previously. Ran it a bit longer though so could just be factor if the shot time. Still a tasty brew though just slightly less interesting.


omg!!!


----------



## jeebsy

20>45 in 36 tonight, i like my shots to be 25-30 secs on the EK so don't really want to judge on that, but definitely for the choc orange thing on the finish


----------



## Xpenno

Drewster said:


> omg!!!


Lol, gotta love auto correct!!! I thought there was a swear filter to stop this type of sh!t happening


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Lol, gotta love auto correct!!! I thought there was a swear filter to stop this type of sh!t happening


swear filter?

S****horpe to that


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> swear filter?
> 
> S****horpe to that


Are you going to ban me Mr moderator, I've been bad!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Are you going to ban me Mr moderator, I've been bad!


Glens on holiday .....ah the power...


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Glens on holiday .....ah the power...


Please don't ban me, I'll show you my Matt Perger pictures at the weekend....


----------



## Sean

Strikes me a very versatile bean. Easy to dial in, great pour every time and not wasted a shot yet. First few were very long and tight, around 18g - 36g in 60 seconds at 93 degrees. Thought I'd just let it run and it turned out more than drinkable and now I've gone down to 88 degrees 18g - 36g in 30 seconds. Really enjoying playing with this one. I'm getting oranges throughout and a little toffee. Zero bitters.


----------



## Rhys

Did a 16g>42 in 24s (light tamp). Bags of grapefruit. I'm liking the longer shot, so much so I did another one, this time 18>44 in 28s (slightly finer grind). Preferred the first one, but still nice. All day today I have been looking forward to a lovely espro, was pleased when I finally got in tonight and my lovely lass had already switched the Classic on for me.

Might try a different recipe tomorrow night, or two.. Erring on the grind finer, tamp lighter and loving my Major.


----------



## big dan

Enjoying these beans, mainly for brewed but tried a few espresso's and my notes would be:

I usually extract at around 60% so 17g in to 28g out approx to get some acidity out of the beans. With these LSOL beans i think the ratio needs amending otherwise it is a little too acidic for my tastes (eg very sour grapefruit)

Richard from Compass recommended 18g in to 40g out. I managed a 17g to 35g out so around 50% and this came out a lot more orangey citrus than grapefruit.

So I would suggest adjusting your brew ratios to around 50% and under to get a nice balanced espresso. I like the acidity in this one, it is a little unusual! But very tasty. At work now but will report back at the weekend with different brew ratios.


----------



## Neill

I'm getting Tasty espresso straight off. 18.5>35 in 38s. Orange but not too sour. Sweet. There's some chocolate coming through. I'm going to open the grinder up a bit. Nice stripy pours though.


----------



## big dan

18g in 39.6g out. Really good. The slightly lower brew ratio of around 45% really brought out the dark chocolate flavours which really balanced out the acidity! Yummy!


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm nearly through a bag of this already and really enjoying it.

Espresso is pretty forgiving. 21g in 42g (EK) brings out a good chunk of sweet orange. Prefer this as an espresso to a milk drink mostly due to the orange flavour.

Also being drinking this as a French Press at work. Brings out more chocolate bass with only a slight orange twang. Fairly gluggable still


----------



## Neill

It's definitely easy to extract. I think the roast level it's perfect now it's rested.


----------



## Rhys

18>41.1 in 28s

Lovely and smooth with grapefruit coming in after, and why I'm loving this.

Using my 'measured' pre-infusion technique on the Classic (you can see the steam wand in the jug to the right).

Been doing this for ages now and pretty sure it's made an improvement.


----------



## Chockymonster

Pushing the temp higher on this has really helped. Grapefruit has gone, it's smoother and yummy


----------



## Rhys

Chockymonster said:


> Pushing the temp higher on this has really helped. Grapefruit has gone, it's smoother and yummy


I was surprised at my last one at how smooth it was to start with, the slight acidity only coming in as an aftertaste. I'm finding it very drinkable, which being an espresso measure, is making me want another straight away.

For me personally, I like the grapefruit taste. It's refreshing but not astringent. I'm quite happy leaving my grinder settings as they are for the other bag (about two cups left in the first). Problem is I've got several other coffees in my cupboard not being used.. (Think I'll have to sneak another onto the worktop for my medium roasts).


----------



## Drewster

I've been sticking to V60 and Sowdens (I have done a couple of espresso but I'm having a few issues with the machine so not worth comment).

I am getting background hints of Grapefruit but not orange...

This is more pronounced in Sowden so far... ie The Sowden brews have a distinct "dryness" which to me is Grapefruity...

(NB These are 10-15 minutes brews not the very long brew times other use)

V60s are very nice and less "dry" (not actually sweeter but "you know...")... I'd still say grapefruit not orange but very nice.

I do prefer v60/filter in general as I much prefer the clean-ness (and simplicity plus not having to wait ;-) ) Sowden for me often has a slight muddy/cloudyness (I fully accept that this might be due to my method/impatience).


----------



## Rhys

I'm getting less grapefruit, maybe its because I'm at the bottom of my fist bag. Tried the same grinder settings on the Rave LSOL (still got some left) and it was nice, but prefer this one. Then decided to pull a shot of the PNG medium (dark) roast and was like choking on a fat cigar in comparison as an espro (stick to milk with this one). Back to the CC lsol and what a difference. Definitely an espro drink, and one I'd have again.


----------



## Mr O

Rhys said:


> Then decided to pull a shot of the PNG medium (dark) roast and was like choking on a fat cigar in comparison


Is that a blend?


----------



## Mr O

18.5g > 34.4g > 29.99

Some fruity (grapefruit / orange) acidity hits to roof of my mouth and drys into a long sticky sweet finish....

Yum yum....


----------



## Rhys

Mr O said:


> Is that a blend?


SO I believe, from this thread..


----------



## 4515

Submitted my guess today

Milk chocolate with a smooth mouthfeel and a hint of orange / tangerine

Very nice !


----------



## jeebsy

Got coffee coming out my ears just now.

Two bags of this to give away, each for a £2 donation to the charity Mind.

First come first served.


----------



## ronsil

I'll take both if I may- Will PM you my address.

Let me have your email address & I'll PP gift the cash to you later today


----------



## jeebsy

http://www.mind.org.uk/get-involved/giving-to-mind/donate/

Send £4 through this or if you want to PP me the money i'll donate it?


----------



## CamV6

Oh balls I was gonna ask last night if anyone wanted to pass any on but decided it was unlikely and didn't bother.

Anyone else feel like parting with a bag or two?


----------



## jeebsy

Gone to Ron - thanks


----------



## Rhys

Been hitting the freebie bag, had to tighten the grind up by about half an inch on the Major as the first shot on the LSOL settings just pee'd through. Definitely a sink shot! Now on the bottom of the bag after a couple of days and only tried as an espro. 16>34 27s. Smooth taste but grabs the back of your mouth and slowly dissipates. Don't kno why, but dry Ryvita springs to mind. Not unpleasant. Don't know what it'll be like in a flat white as I'm definitely into my espros at the minute.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Is there any news on what the country of origin is?


----------



## ronsil

Talking to Richard at Coffee Compass on another subject the other day, he had some thoughts about the Beans they have just done for the LSOL Group. He had this to say.

"Well they have all been slurping away for the last few weeks and I guess its about time for the reveal..... but before we tell everyone what part of the world this single origin coffee is from, we would like to offer a last chance for all participants in the LSOL (including the guest slots) to submit their guess to Greg at *[email protected] *. Winner/s (or if none the closest guess) will receive 1kg of Sumatra Jagong Village& 1kg of Burundi Kodemu roasted to their preference and sent free of charge with our compliments .

Hope you all enjoyed it . Thanks for including us."

So yet another generous offer from this Roaster.


----------



## Jon

That's nice!


----------



## Rhys

Still tucking into my second bag, would definitely have these again..


----------



## CamV6

Yep I'd defiantely buy them again..........when I know what they are!


----------



## coffeechap

From Richard this morning

Well just to wrap up our LSOL . I am pleased it was well received . The coffee was from BOLIVIA and was the Communidad Tres Estrellas Taypiplaya. grown between 1500-1700 m asl

It is a tricky coffee to roast , too light and it has a sour tobacco almost meaty character, too dark and it deadens the cup .... but between those parameters it yeilds notes of salty caramel and Jacobs chocolate orange club . Guesses spanned the Globe but as no-one hit the origin we are awarding the prize to the closest, which was "Working Dog" who guessed Brazil . Please pass on our congrats , If he would like to let us know his roast level preference by separate email we will roast his kilo each of Sumatra Jagong and Burundi Codemu .

We have enjoyed taking part , thanks for all the guesses. It is surprisingly hard but I hope they found it fun . Best wishes to all on the Forum .

Richard & the CC team


----------



## DoubleShot

No joke but Brazil was going to be my first guess, mainly because the previous three beans that I had tried were all from Brazil. But I changed my guess to Nicaragua as felt Richard would have chosen something less mainstream than Brazil and maybe a little more exotic.

Well done working dog.


----------



## 4515

I would like to put this down to my refined palate but it was more luck than judgement and I only guessed Brazil as I'd just finished another bean that tasted very similar that was from Brazil

Didnt quite get there but really happy to be the closest to the location

Big thanks to Richard and Coffee Compass


----------



## CamV6

Well that was a surprise. And there was me bellyaching about guessing Kenyan when I actually meant Rwandan(long story)!

LovelY roast Richard. Great job as ever


----------



## Rhys

Hopefully we will be seeing more of this


----------

